
Show HN: An ORM for Node.js that doesn't suck - zackify
https://github.com/navjobs/relation
======
humbleMouse
Looks pretty cool, I like the query building syntax.

------
mxstbr
This looks gorgeous! I really like the API so far, can't wait to see where
this goes!

~~~
zackify
Author here, I'm attempting to clone
[https://laravel.com/docs/5.3/eloquent](https://laravel.com/docs/5.3/eloquent)
completely. Decided to release it for now so that I could get help on the api
and everything before I get too far. I've just started on doing migrations,
which will be a lot of work.

